# Bringing Home the Bacon!!! (pics)



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just tossed some fresh squirrels in the pot to simmer for a couple hours until the meat falls off the bone. I'm going to pull the meat like pulled pork, brown it in a fry pan, and mix it with some mayo, onion, spices, etc. to make a delicious squirrel salad sandwich. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 



















I just finished eating my entire bowl of squirrel sandwich spread and checked back on here to realize I could still edit my thread, so here is the pics of the spread I made a little while ago. It has squirrel, mayo, chopped onion, garlic powder, and pepper.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good. Minus the mayo I'm not a big fan of it.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

does look good.U gave me idea for dinner at the next card party at camp.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

When you shred the meat like that, what you do after is only limited by your culinary creativety. Soups, stews, BBQ, spreads, ect. are all great. 

You just rekindled my itch... I think I'm gonna try some new stuff. Time to dust off the .22

Thanks,


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad to hear it! I'm heading out in a few minutes to do a grouse hunt, but we will be hitting some areas that have squirrels and bunnies as well. A mixed bag would be a heck of a day!!!


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Also works in the pressure cooker if you don't have a couple hours to spend simmering them. Saves time to spend out hunting more squirrels and bunnies!


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

i like simmering them down in add some veggies at end once there cooked i shred meat and thicken gravy and make pot pies


----------

